# Take a break from the shop and observe the wonders of nature!



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I was recently made aware of a webcam that is streaming LIVE a pair of Bald Eagles in their nest in 
Decorah, IA.
You can watch them day and night, thanks to a night-vision camera. The stream quality is very high, so I apologize if you don't have broadband internet service. They had three eggs and two have hatched within the last few days. I took several screenshots of some of what I saw when I happened to be looking. Most of the pictures were just taken a few minutes before I posted this! All I can say is AMAZING!! Keep your eyes open and you'll see the feedings and the fresh prey that gets brought to the babies. Someone is remotely controlling the camera, and they sometimes pan around and zoom in/out. Enjoy.
Here's a link to the site where you can watch this wonderful event taking place.
*Oh yeah, and I wonder what kind of tree the nest is in??*

Ok, enough of that, now get back in the shop!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for this post. I love eagles - actually, I love all birds - all sorts of animals really. What software do you use to take a screen shot?

I totally agree that it's wonderful to take a break and watch nature. We have a yard inside the city but forest and agricultural lands are just a short distance away so we get all sorts of wildlife. We have lots of trees in our yard and I love to sit on my patio and under my big oak tree for hours and watch. Actually, a couple of years ago we had a nest of robins up in the oak tree and I was able to take over a 1000 pictures of them with my zoom lenze camera and they were just 20 feet away so I got some wonderful close ups of them. This is a wonderful thing to be able to see these eagles. Thanks so much.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here in Iowa, this webcam is getting lots of attention from the local news stations. It is very neat. I hear that the website is getting lots and lots of hits and straining the capacity of their server.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks so much. Utterly amazing! And to think that Ben Franklin wanted the Turkey for our National Emblem.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Me and another guy i work with were just watching this. What an animal that thing could gouge your eyes out in a heart beat.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Mute before you click if you don't like watching the crass commercial first.

Lunch just ended for the 2 that have hatched, and Mama is now sitting on all 3.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

For taking screenshots, I merely use the "Print Screen" button (some computer keyboards say "PrntScrn", and I have no idea whether a Mac has this function) usually toward the upper right-hand area of the keyboard. This copies a photo of your entire screen area to the clipboard.

Then I use the Microsoft Office Picture Manager program to paste the picture and crop it to remove everything but the snapshot of the video.

If you want to quickly catch several pictures in sequence, just make sure the Picture Manager is open and in the thumbnail mode (where you can see many pictures in the same screen). I'm using dual-monitors, where I can have the Picture Manager on one display, and the video stream on the other display. If you only have one screen, press "Alt Tab" to switch between windows.

Then as soon as you see something on the video that you want to take a picture of, press the PrintScreen button and then press "Ctrl V" to quickly paste the picture into the program. I did this multiple times within a few seconds and later cropped and renamed the pictures that I wanted to keep.

Click this link for many useful keyboard shortcuts in Windows.

You could also use the Paint program that should be included with most Windows computers, but you can only paste and save one screenshot at one time.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

@JJohnston:
How do you know that it's not Daddy sitting on them?? LOL

I don't know enough to tell which is which. The only difference I see is that one has a slightly larger beak…maybe…


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I heard her say, "Wait 'til your father gets home!"


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

OH NO!! WE BLEW IT UP!!! TOO MANY HITS ON THE SITE…
I hope it comes back soon.
Sorry everyone…


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Whew, it's back after a few seconds of sweating and nail-biting…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Fantastic! Thx for sharing, alanealane!


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

from their forum:
Which is the male and which is the female?
It is hard to tell the difference unless they are both on the nest. The female is larger than the male. This female has a ridge above her eyes that goes further back than on the male, and her eyes are surrounded by a greyish shadow; the male has a line around his eyes that makes them look "beadier." Some think that the male's head is "sleeker" than the female's.


----------



## luvswood (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for that link, we LOVE our eagles!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

That is awesome. I watched for a few minutes and saw both parents and a feeding. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I was building a new road last fall up in lac da flambeau indian reservation. Some of the no good teenagers were killing deer just for the sport of it and dumping the carcasses, not far from the job site. There must have been 100 eagles devouring the deer carcases and in 1 day they'd have it picked clean. Even though it would have been gratifying to beat some sense into the kids…it was a awesome sight seeing all the eagles in one spot.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures. They are amazing…great shots.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, it is nice seeing nature like this. Thanks for posting, Oh, and nice tree too.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

thats brilliant thanks for posting the link

Hooky


----------

